

Blockchain meetup - Emilmikhailov
http://www.meetup.com/San-Francisco-Blockchain-Meetup/events/224057012/

======
Emilmikhailov
Greetings,

Guys, I'm hosting the blockchain meetup - FREE to attend, food, drinks and fun

Right next to caltrain, Soma

Would love to chat about that, feel free to RSVP if interested

